# Lowrance GPS



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a brand new Lowrance Elite fishfinder/GPS and I was wondering is this unit going bad. When trolling my gps speed never seems to stay at one speed even though I don't increase the throttle. it will change constanly from the ranges 1.96 to 2.07 to 2.10. Is this normal. I troll with my bow mount down for better boat control and steering with co-pilot remote. Thanks


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats a very small difference in speed which I would think could be caused by a number of factors wind speed, current,boat angle and such


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree with robertj, that difference is so minimal that you would not notice. could be motor surging, wind, waves, grass in prop, debris hitting boat. sounds normal to me.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its all tied to the GPS, number of sattelites its capturing and the speed of the signals marking your exact location, plus wind, speed, waves, current etc. I drift and it bounces all over the dam place, from 0.00 MPH to .37, then 0.00 then .32, its all about averaging it out and my Eagle 502c IGPS seems very accurate , maybe too accurate if your not used to those exact numbers always changing. 

Salmonid


----------

